# What's the difference between whey isolates and blend?



## mandypumpkin (Jan 13, 2005)

I'm looking on alltheywhey.com and I can't figure out the difference. I know that the isolate has the following (shortened version)

Calories 102     
Total Fat < 1g < 2% 
Saturated Fat <1 g 2% 
Total Carbs 1 g < 1% 
Dietary Fiber 0 g 0% 
Lactose < .6 g  
Potein 24 g 48% 

and the whey blend has this:

Calories 108  
Total Fat 1 g 2% 
Saturated Fat <1 g 2% 
Total Carbs 2 g 1% 
Dietary Fiber 0 g 0% 
Protein 22 g 44% 


The only difference I really see is that the  whey blend has a few more cals and two less grams of protien, and one less carb.  Does that really matter? The blend is less expensive....  

Any comments?


----------



## steve'o (Jan 13, 2005)

Try here, helpfull info

http://meal-replacements.ultimatefatburner.com/whey-protein/whey-protein-concentrates-isolates.html

http://meal-replacements.ultimatefatburner.com/whey-protein/whey-protein-concentrates-isolates2.html

It pay's to get informed


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 13, 2005)

http://www.thebullmagazine.com/magmain.php?issueID=7&pageID=94


----------



## mandypumpkin (Jan 13, 2005)

Wow....I didn't realize there were so many choices. Thanks for the link. 
By the way, do you have any recommendations on which to use?


----------



## nikegurl (Jan 13, 2005)

what you use depends on when you're using it (post workout or as a meal replacement at another time etc.)  definitely check out the article IanDaniel linked.  it's a good one.


----------



## mandypumpkin (Jan 13, 2005)

I'll be using it at different times, but my main use will be post workout. I might use it for breakfast with other whole foods because I get reallllly tired of eggs.


----------



## nikegurl (Jan 13, 2005)

post workout you want a fast digesting protein (whey isolate)  at other times you'd be better with a slower digesting protein.  you can buy 2 types or you can go with the whey isolate and add a fat source for the non post workout times you use it  (i.e. scoop of natural peanut butter) to slow digestion.


----------



## LAM (Jan 13, 2005)

a "true" blended protein contains a whey fraction, egg albumin and caesin


----------



## machinehead (Jan 14, 2005)

one of the important thing about them:

concentrate whey - BV 104
isolate whey - BV 159


----------



## mandypumpkin (Jan 14, 2005)

Ummmm...what does BV mean?


----------



## mandypumpkin (Jan 14, 2005)

nikegurl said:
			
		

> post workout you want a fast digesting protein (whey isolate)  at other times you'd be better with a slower digesting protein.  you can buy 2 types or you can go with the whey isolate and add a fat source for the non post workout times you use it  (i.e. scoop of natural peanut butter) to slow digestion.




Great! Thanks a bunch.


----------



## ZECH (Jan 14, 2005)

BV=biological value. THe higher the value the better. Realistically though, most everyone agrees that anything over 100 is just a number and that you can not get over 100. Here is an example...........

A measurement of protein quality expressing the rate of efficiency with which protein is used for growth.

Egg contains the highest quality food protein known. It is so nearly perfect, in fact, that egg protein is often the standard by which all other proteins are judged. Based on the essential amino acids it provides, egg protein  is second only to mother's milk for human nutrition. On a scale with 100 representing top efficiency, these are the biological values of proteins in several foods.* -see Nutrient, Protein 

Whole egg 93.7 
Milk 84.5 
Fish 76.0 
Beef 74.3 
Soybeans 72.8 
Rice, polished 64.0 
Wheat, whole 64.0 
Corn 60.0 
Beans, dry 58.0


----------



## LAM (Jan 14, 2005)

mandypumpkin said:
			
		

> Ummmm...what does BV mean?



Biological Value - proportion of protein retained in the human body for maintenance and or growth.


Whey proteins(s) 100
Whole Egg 93.7
Milk 84.5
Fish 76.0
Beef 74.3
Soybeans 72.8
Rice, polished 64.0
Wheat, whole 64.0
Corn 60.0
Beans, dry 58.0

Example : you have a 6 oz ground sirloin burger which has 62 grams of protein  .  the BV of beef is 74.3.  So 62 x .74 = 45.88.  that burger supplys you with almost 46 grams of protein


----------



## mandypumpkin (Jan 14, 2005)

Okay....let me get this straight. Since  concentrate whey has a BV of 104 and 
isolate whey has a BV of 159, that means that I'll use a greater % of the isolate whey. But, since they are both over 100, does that mean that I can do the formula as stated by LAM? 

Example : you have a 6 oz ground sirloin burger which has 62 grams of protein . the BV of beef is 74.3. So 62 x .74 = 45.88. that burger supplys you with almost 46 grams of protein

My Question: You have 1 scoop of isolate whey with 22 g protein. Does that mean that I can do this?  22 x 1.59 = 34.98 g protein? Or does that only apply to food?


----------



## LAM (Jan 14, 2005)

the BV score that whey is given is bogus.  in the "real world" whey has a BV of 100.  which means 100% of the protein is available for maintenance and or growth


----------



## ZECH (Jan 14, 2005)

Protein powder is already "broken down". So it is all available. Food has to be processed by the body. You can't end up with more than you started with.


----------



## mandypumpkin (Jan 14, 2005)

That's what I thought....thanks for clarifying!


----------

